# Irridecant sharks



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

How do you tell is a shark is going to have babies? We have a shark and it is getting a belly on it, not over feeding them. Please let me know 
Thank you


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

1 question-how big is the shark itself?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Iridescent sharks rarely breed in aquaria.

I imagine he eaten a bit of food or possibly has an internal issue... such as constipation or swim bladder disorder. 

What are your water parameters? And is he swimming normally?


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

The sharks are 3-4 in long, live with 8 other fish in a 65 gal.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

definately not breeding. probably one of the things KillzKayZ mentioned. i think they need to be at the least 12 inches before they can breed, maybe bigger(not sure).


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep... they are but wee little babies right now... 

get some pictures up and tell us your water params.. also do you see this 24/7 or just occasionally???


----------

